# question on type of train track.



## myvz2000 (Nov 7, 2012)

I was going through my Grandfathers train boxes and found this. It's some kind of track that was rolled up in a circle. Can someone tell me what it is? all of his train stuff is O gauge. Can't get pictures to load?
Thanks!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

myvz2000 said:


> I was going through my Grandfathers train boxes and found this. It's some kind of track that was rolled up in a circle. Can someone tell me what it is? all of his train stuff is O gauge. Can't get pictures to load?
> Thanks!!


It might be that your pictures are too big. Try resizing them to a smaller size.

Or you could try something like photo bucket. 

Or since your new the spam catcher caught them? If so a mod should help you out.


----------



## myvz2000 (Nov 7, 2012)

When I try to post a picture it asks for a URL. I enter the URL from photobucket then after saving it all that shows up is a box with a x in it.
What am I doing wrong?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Just copy and paste from photobucket. Just click the bottom line under your picture in photbucket. I think it is the IMG line. Then right click and paste in your post here.

Pic will appear when you post it. You can check it in preview post also.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

You would think with all the educated mods we have here that this picture loading business would have been made easier by now. Other forums have very simple proceedures for posting pictures but this one is very confusing and difficult for new guys to learn. Almost every new guy has the same problem and there just isn't any reason this can't be changed. pete


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*type of train track*

I agree with nrgal on uploading pics, i am a member on various forms from trains to bikes to ham radios, all run and over sn by v bulletin. all the othes i can upload pics directly from my pc, here it is a hassle why???


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

norgale said:


> You would think with all the educated mods we have here that this picture loading business would have been made easier by now. Other forums have very simple proceedures for posting pictures but this one is very confusing and difficult for new guys to learn. Almost every new guy has the same problem and there just isn't any reason this can't be changed. pete


Well, it's not up to the mods, the forum software has to change if you want it "simpler".


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gandy dancer#1 said:


> I agree with nrgal on uploading pics, i am a member on various forms from trains to bikes to ham radios, all run and over sn by v bulletin. all the othes i can upload pics directly from my pc, here it is a hassle why???



I have no problem uploading from the computer?
Click attachments, in the posting box, the paper clip,
Click browse
Find the picture in your computer, click open
then click upload, after it uploads,
go back to your posting and click attach (paper clip) then insert/attach.
wa la it is in the post.
When your new it does seem confusing at first.
And when you look at the sites help for uploading, there are a few different ways and I can see the new guy/gal getting confused.

What I don't like is when someone uses photo bucket, then a day later it says this picture has been moved or deleted. It screws up the whole thread as you can't see what was being talked about.

You go back and look at a lot of old threads there are many like that.:thumbsdown:


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh for pete sake here, easy question with an easy answer. Why all the post
about pictures? Ok that small rant done on to the question.

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/29-vintage-lionel-flex-track-train-131128442



















sorry for the very small photograph just the one from the linked page.

This is what I am sure you have. The track is build like an armadillo shell.
with a short sections linked together. This is ok track for a quick display,
however should not be used in a permanent layout. At each link the make and
break action on the center roller (sparking) and the bouncing over the joints
on the drivers does not make this track good to use. Use regular tube type
or newer styles of track (Fastrack).

Pookybear


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What was the question?:laugh:

What the heck is that track Pook?

Looks like a roll of ammo, does it belong to a Gatling gun.


----------



## myvz2000 (Nov 7, 2012)

Pookybear that is the track I am talking about! Who makes it and when? Can you still get it? It sounds like it is used for a quick display setup. I have two different lengths and have no idea what or when my Grandfather used it.
Thanks for the picture. I still cant copy and paste to this forum, Oh well life goes on. Again thanks for the information!!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Superman stepped in and fixed the pic in the first post. He had two http: in the URL address.

Neat lookin' track ... I've never seen anything like that before.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Superman stepped in and fixed the pic in the first post. He had two http: in the URL address.
> 
> Neat lookin' track ... I've never seen anything like that before.
> 
> TJ



Your not Superman....your the TIN MAN.

Wow I never saw track like that either, looks like a lot of work involved to manufacture it.
Maybe from a manufacturer somewhere across the big pond.

First flex track?


Edit, Pook's link says Lionel flex track, I guess that is the earliest flex track made?
I wonder what year that is?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'd be surprised if that was really a Lionel product.


----------



## myvz2000 (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank Superman or who ever you are! If anyone knows more about this trak please let me know. Here is another picture. (I hope)


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Can you take a pic showing how tightly it bends around a curve (on a flat surface)?

Just curious,

TJ


----------



## myvz2000 (Nov 7, 2012)

A picture of the track laying flat.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I have found that it is called, KAYWOOD FLEX I TRACK

I am looking for more info on the Kaywood.

I found them on e bay, they sold them.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Here is an old listing if the link works there is a bunch of pictures but not much info on them,

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-FLEX-I-TRACK-KAYWOOD-MODEL-TRAIN-FLEXIBLE-RAILROAD-4-PIECES-20-FEET-/251176463823?nma=true&si=QODrBF0xs2dhyaMcuRIUBL34T8w%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Edit, search item # if it don't work.
Item number 251176463823


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I will search later some more but I can't find out anything about the manufacturer.
The name Kaywood doesn't bring anything up on the track....got to go now, hoped this helped a little.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I think I narrowed down that they must have been made before 1940, check out page #9 in here,
http://www.tcamembers.org/membersonly/tcq/tcq42-4a.pdf

(check out the whole thing I don't have time right now.)


Kaywood track is mentioned there. But it says "Kaywood as in previously mentioned" It says Parfait whoever that is made them to or switches for them, check out the link.

I can't look anymore right now I should have been out of my house an hour ago. 
Hoped this helped a little more.

For now....I am gone.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've heard of this track, but never actually saw it in person. Interesting stuff, but I'm not sure I'd want to use it.  With all those dimples where it flexes, it must make a lot of noise!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Myvz -- thanks for the flat-curve pic ... very interesting ... that stuff sure can bend.

Ed -- you are the master research librarian! Good historical finds. I didn't think that Lionel ever made track like that.

John -- you're right ... WAY too many bumps to be functional!

TJ


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Here is some more information on "Flex-i-track" from Parfait Products in Chicago.










http://cs.trains.com/ctt/f/95/t/168565.aspx

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/vintage-train-track-parfait-products-139282191

Looks like neat stuff. I'd be willing to try it out!


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

I think they made this product all the way threw the 1950s it is more common
than you think. Just keep an eye out on Ebay some more rolls will turn up.
And yes it is not the best stuff to use, but like I said for a temporary layout
it is fine. 

And great picture of the close up of the track and sweet find on the box
photograph. Never seen a box before.

Pookybear


----------

